

Apple's $1 Billion Data Center Mystery - 1SockChuck
http://apple.slashdot.org/story/10/12/28/1630256/Apples-1-Billion-Data-Center-Mystery

======
bradfordw
It's simple really, you need to put all those souls somewhere. I'd store them
digitally too.

